# ping response on 224.0.0.1



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

I was playing about with multicasting on a microcontroller, and the address I was initially going to use was 224.0.0.1

If I ping that IP though, one of my TiVo's responds to the ping?

Anyone know why that would be? (TiVo is on 192.168.1.200)


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Automan>ping -a 224.0.0.1

Pinging ALL-SYSTEMS.MCAST.NET [224.0.0.1] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.178.40: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.178.41: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.178.40: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.178.40: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 224.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Automan>

EDIT:
Reading it again it is odd the respsonse comes from my machines IP?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

See http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc/cisintwk/ito_doc/ipmulti.htm#wp1020564 for more info.

Automan.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

explains it well. thanks,


----------

